# The song is great - and so is the video!



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

As a spin-off if my updated site of 200+ favourite pop/rock songs, I have made a Youtube playlist with 25 of them, where imo the video is brilliant as well (link).

These are the songs:

������ A routine day (Klaatu)
������ Ashes to ashes (David Bowie)
������ Bedshaped (Keane)
������ Biko (Peter Gabriel)
������ Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
������ Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
������ Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
������ Drive home (Steven Wilson)
������ Hurt (Johnny Cash)
������ Kayleigh (Marillion)
������ Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
������ My immortal (Evanescence)
������ Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
������ Pariah (Steven Wilson)
������ Routine (Steven Wilson)
������ Running up that hill (Kate Bush)
������ Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
������ Song to the siren (This Mortal Coil)
������ Street spirit - Fade out (Radiohead)
������ The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
������ They dance alone (Sting)
������ Torn (Natalie Imbruglia)
������ Vienna (Ultravox)
������ Wake me up when September ends (Green Day)
������ Zombie (Cranberries)

Some you will know, some may be new.

Anyway, in this thread you can post your own favourite combinations - where both song and video are excellent. If this turns out to become another dump one video every day thread, I'll ask the mods to close it.

ETA: the six funny symbols on each line are caused by the original list having a monitor symbol before the title - apparently the TC software can't handle it.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll play. Not posting the videos, only the links to keep it nice and small.
Are we looking at official videos only? Because there was that brilliant Supper's Ready Illustrated, which is not official of course.

The pop side:
*Regrets (Mylène Farmer, Jean-Louis Murat)*





The rock side:
*Calling Elvis (Dire Straits)*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, I know (and love) the Supper's ready one. For my site I limited it to official videos, but feel free to post others.

Good idea to keep it to links rather than embedding the video.


ETA: Regrets (Mylène Farmer, Jean-Louis Murat) is wonderful, both song and video. Thanks!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> ETA: the six funny symbols on each line are caused by the original list having a monitor symbol before the title - apparently the TC software can't handle it.


I always wondered why certain formats do that. These are called "monitor symbols?" What exactly are monitor symbols? I'm a technological moron, so if you could...

V


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's one of the symbols you can make with an ASCII code. I've forgotten the actual code but this is what it looks like on my site. I've made the monitor symbols link to the youtube videos.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I post as an old crank, curmudgeon, spoil-sport, wet blanket. I never got used to music videos; thought they were an abomination from the beginning, and haven't changed my mind. For me, the song was the song, floating in the ether, to which I would and could bring my own imagination. The only way for me to experience a song visually in a real world was through either a live concert or through video of live concert, hence my Strange Magic Concert Video Clip Series of Back When. Through such live concert video, one can (I can) pretty fully experience both the sung song and the interaction of the audience with the artist. I call it an Eye of God experience when the camera captures both the often adoring, resonant audience and the excitement/joy/pathos/whatever of the artist and the song. I just never got anywhere near close to that from a music video. Seem too scripted, artificial, contrived. These are only my own impressions and reactions. Everyone's source of joy and pleasure is unique, and if you're happy with music videos, I am happy for you.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I see a Johnny Cash music video listed, so I am about to offer this one you might enjoy as much as I do:

*Waylon Jennings - Wild Ones*


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> Some you will know, some may be new.
> 
> Anyway, in this thread you can post your own favourite combinations - where both song and video are excellent.


Some great songs and videos on your playlist - I especially like Street Spirit and Cloudbusting. I don't know a couple, so have been enjoying new songs.

I couldn't choose between these two from Talking Heads, so posted both:

Once In A Lifetime

Road to Nowhere

Then I decided that maybe there's slightly too much of David Byrne himself in the first, so recommend the second!

Somehow, The Cranberries completely passed me by.  I see that _Zombie _has had over 1 billion views. It's quite popular then. 

And then I was reminded of

Somebody That I Used To Know - Gotye


----------

